# WoodRiver 4-Jaw Chuck



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

*I have a WoodRiver 1" x 8 TPI Self-Centering 4-Jaw Chuck(146801) from Woodcraft. I just got the #1 & #3 jaws for it. *

I'm happy with the chuck.

However, I see many different types of jaws for other brands of chuck. Do any of these jaws fit the Wood River?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe, maybe not. Jaws occasionally will fit another chuck but not usually. This is the place to ask. If someone has tried it you might get an answer. I have Vicmarc chucks and one old Nova chuck and the jaws aren't interchangeable. I also have a Grizzly chuck but it is a copy of the vicmarc and the jaws are interchangeable on it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have that same chuck. Woodcraft has a variety of jaws for that particular chuck, but I think you have at least half of them...


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

I work at Woodcraft, and the only jaws that fit are the Wood River brand jaws.


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

Apple Ridgerunner,

Thank you!
That is conclusive!

I sent for the Large Flat Jaws Chuck yesterday, so now I'll have 
 the complete set.

 BTW on a survey from WoodCraft, I suggested that the company
 open a store in Nassau County, Long Island, NY. We do not have 
 a real woodworking store on LI, and there's a lot of empty commercial
 space in the area.

 Joe Crivelli


----------

